
Kubernetes: How to automatically detect and deal with deprecated APIs - stepans
https://blog.doit-intl.com/kubernetes-how-to-automatically-detect-and-deal-with-deprecated-apis-f9a8fc23444c
======
stepans
An article and a tool about how to detect the use of deprecated APIs in your
Kubernetes cluster. Something to be aware of especially if you're upgrading to
1.16 soon.

GitHub: [https://github.com/doitintl/kube-no-
trouble/](https://github.com/doitintl/kube-no-trouble/)

